# Wood for sale question



## pinky (Jul 1, 2016)

Just curious as to what the percentage of turning wood to flat stock that sells on this site. If I had to guess, I would say 80 % or more turning stock is sold compared to 4/4 boards. Do the mods or anyone else have thoughts on this. I do have a reason for this question and will elaborate when or if I get a few responses. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

I'd say 80/20 is a pretty good guess. I imagine now that you have posited the query that @ripjack13 probably won't be able to resistgoing through the past 100 for sale threads and give us an exact number, eh Marc?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2016)

::


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

I agree 80/20- lots more folks here wanting to make useless chips then somethin practical...............................

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> ....lots more folks here wanting to make useless chips then somethin practical..........



I agree, turners make useless chips then, something practical comes out of those uselss chips like a vase or bowl or peppermill. You're really coming around Mike. 


(learn to use the language or suffer the consequences of the then/than pitfall)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'd say 80/20 is a pretty good guess. I imagine now that you have posited the query that @ripjack13 probably won't be able to resistgoing through the past 100 for sale threads and give us an exact number, eh Marc?


That's our boy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I agree, turners make useless chips then, something practical comes out of those uselss chips like a vase or bowl or peppermill. You're really coming around Mike.
> 
> 
> (learn to use the language or suffer the consequences of the then/than pitfall)


 My lathe only makes useless dust- I think it may be broken...............

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> My lathe only makes useless dust- I think it may be broken...............


The repair procedure for a lathe suffering from that particular issue is as follows;
1. Find someone that knows how to sharpen your tools.
2. Pay them lots of money.
3. Repeat as needed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The repair procedure for a lathe suffering from that particular issue is as follows;
> 1. Find someone that knows how to sharpen your tools.
> 2. Pay them lots of money.
> 3. Repeat as needed.




Actually Mike first needs the OFF/ON Power Selector Switch Preparatory Course. We're talking about a man that really isn't sure what the machine is used for and has no clue how to even turn it on. Rumor has it he isn't even aware that it has to be plugged in . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Actually Mike first needs the OFF/ON Power Selector Switch Preparatory Course. We're talking about a man that really isn't sure what the machine is used for and has no clue how to even turn it on. Rumor has it he isn't even aware that it has to be plugged in . . . .


Wow...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow...
> 
> View attachment 107865

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


>


.......................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2016)

Part of the reason it does seem to be more turning stock being sold is that turning stock is easiest to ship via USPS flat rate, Yes, some 4/4 gets sold but unless local pickup is an option it gets spendy to ship anything over 24 inches long as it doesn't fit in the box.....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

@Kevin we may need to take this act on the road. I am highly entertained. We could charge for this $h!ff. Nah it would be to hard to take the wood shop with us...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Part of the reason it does seem to be more turning stock being sold is that turning stock is easiest to ship via USPS flat rate, Yes, some 4/4 gets sold but unless local pickup is an option it gets spendy to ship anything over 24 inches long as it doesn't fit in the box.....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree 80/20- lots more folks here wanting to make useless chips then somethin practical...............................


Like what jack ? A box to put more wood in lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Like what jack ? A box to put more wood in lol


.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'd say 80/20 is a pretty good guess. I imagine now that you have posited the query that @ripjack13 probably won't be able to resistgoing through the past 100 for sale threads and give us an exact number, eh Marc?



I can't get it to today, but I can on Monday....and I'll need another 2 zeros in front of the other ones as a deposit.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow...
> 
> View attachment 107865



Well...that one has an on/off button.....it's a start.
Or would that be the end?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Kevin we may need to take this act on the road. I am highly entertained. We could charge for this $h!ff. Nah it would be to hard to take the wood shop with us...



Colin takes his on the road....
@Schroedc


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Colin takes his on the road....
> @Schroedc



Occasionally the lathe or the sawmill. Not much else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah but we all dont have a functioning relic from the bronze age laying around.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah but we all dont have a functioning relic from the bronze age laying around.



Easy Don, @Mike1950 gets picked on enough!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> Easy Don, @Mike1950 gets picked on enough!!!!!




WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> Easy Don, @Mike1950 gets picked on enough!!!!!


Not picking on him, I think it's cool as hell. It may however be the only one still able to use which does not help the traveling circus idea I had.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not picking on him, I think it's cool as hell. It may however be the only one still able to use which does not help the traveling circus idea I had.



I have a treadle scroll saw too......

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I have a treadle scroll saw too......



Ya know the rules- NO PICS no scrollsaw.................

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Ya know the rules- NO PICS no scrollsaw.................



Had to make a new lower arm, works quite well.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Occasionally the lathe or the sawmill. Not much else.
> 
> View attachment 107888


If you had that here you could sell pens for 120 each at least every weekend under the banyan tree.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Had to make a new lower arm, works quite well.
> 
> View attachment 107904


OK, so there are a couple of these still in existence. It would not surprise me if the islands have never had one come here.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Had to make a new lower arm, works quite well.
> 
> View attachment 107904




VERY cool tools

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

